# Hughes SD DVR-40



## JJgarcia (Nov 26, 2012)

Can I use this device as a recorder only? I have Direct TV, can I hook it up inline and use it as a recorder only???????

Thanks


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Not sure what you are asking... Are you trying to record non-directv content with it?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

No. The DirecTV/Tivo DVRs can only record satellite channels.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Look into getting an OLD Replay TV. One that is lifetime activated. You can record off cable, sat or OTA. You can still get LIVE guide data too. I have one and it works fine. You would need a STB however for recording from DirecTV.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Hope eBay links are ok. http://www.ebay.com/sch/?_nkw=Replay TV lifetime&clk_rvr_id=416121880565


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

xmguy said:


> Look into getting an OLD Replay TV. One that is lifetime activated. You can record off cable, sat or OTA. You can still get LIVE guide data too. I have one and it works fine. You would need a STB however for recording from DirecTV.


Certainly not as convenient as an integrated Tivo/DirecTV DVR, but workable.


----------

